# Warner Home Video Announces Creation of Total Hi Def Disc



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a peek at a possible solution to the HD disc wars:

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/01/warner_home_vid.php


----------

